# Wire Identifacation



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I was told that #6 and smaller had to be colored by the insulation on the wire instead of using tape.
I Know this is the case for the neutral and equipment ground but I don't believe that it is for Ungrounded conductors.
If I am wrong can some one point me to the article in the code for it. 
Thanks!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Wireman191 said:


> I was told that #6 and smaller had to be colored by the insulation on the wire instead of using tape.
> I Know this is the case for the neutral and equipment ground but I don't believe that it is for Ungrounded conductors.
> If I am wrong can some one point me to the article in the code for it.
> Thanks!


It is only the case like you said for the grounded conductor or the grounding conductor...



> *200.6 Means of Identifying Grounded Conductors.*
> (A) Sizes 6 AWG or Smaller. An insulated grounded conductor
> of 6 AWG or smaller shall be identified by one of
> the following means:
> ...


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Wireman191 said:


> I was told that #6 and smaller had to be colored by the insulation on the wire instead of using tape.
> I Know this is the case for the neutral and equipment ground but I don't believe that it is for Ungrounded conductors.
> If I am wrong can some one point me to the article in the code for it.
> Thanks!


I've never been sure about that one because I've wantonly violated it with anything larger than #8 since I started in the trade.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you
The guy I was arguing with about it said he had an inspector call him on it and had to change it. I asked where in the code book it was and he could not find it.:laughing:


----------



## cbr (Jun 14, 2011)

All that is required for ungrounded conductors is for them to be marked to identify phase and system, pretty open as to how it is done....color coding, marking tape, tagging or other approved means.


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

(C) Ungrounded Conductors. Where the premises wiring 
system has branch circuits supplied from more than one 
nominal voltage system, each ungrounded conductor of a 
branch circuit shall be identiﬁed by phase or line and sys- 
tem at all termination, connection, and splice points. The 
means of identiﬁcation shall be permitted to be by separate 
color coding, marking tape, tagging, or other approved 
means. The method utilized for conductors originating 
within each branch-circuit panelboard or similar branch- 
circuit distribution equipment shall be documented in a 
manner that is readily available or shall be permanently 
posted at each branch-circuit panelboard or similar branch- 
circuit distribution equipment. 

This is from 210.5 (C). I've never heard anything about #6's being required to be color coded strictly by insulation. Hooray for phasing tape!


----------

